# New member here



## Sherk (Oct 7, 2012)

What's up fellas? I'm a new member here. I've been in this scene for a min now. I'm looking forward to learning more and helping others. I'm also on MC and EF.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2012)

Sherk, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Oct 7, 2012)

*

  welcome !!
*


----------



## brazey (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome​


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Oct 9, 2012)

you have picked a fine board!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Leopold (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome. I'm new here as well. By the way why my threads hasn't been posted yet? Do I need to contact an admin or something?


----------



## kamiwazi (Oct 12, 2012)

Leopold said:


> Welcome. I'm new here as well. By the way why my threads hasn't been posted yet? Do I need to contact an admin or something?



I have same issue right now, I make thread but dont see. maybe it to see if we are real people?
Stupid spammers and fake people i see all over other places.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

